# keeping our cool in summer



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Last May-June-July was just too hot for my wife and since we rent we can't install an outside vented air conditioner. (through the wall)

I have found two options that might work. One is a non-vented air conditioner (my brother in law has one in Guadalajara and says that it works fine) the other is an evaporative cooler. According to most reports they work very well and are much less expensive to operate. We live in San Antonio Tlay but up away from the lake.

Has anyone had any experience with an evaporative cooler recently?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The evaporative cooler is much more efficient in dry air, and also a lot less expensive to run than an air conditioner.
However, if you are really that hot in those months, I suspect that your home is poorly oriented to the sun and/or poorly constructed. With proper N-S orientation and through ventilation, coupled with traditional massive construction and no west facing glass, you should be able to maintain comfort with no more than a tower fan. Since you rent, you are free to change your location if you can't modify the present rental or don't want to $upport an air conditioner.
Usually, it is April and May that some people find too warm; prompting my suspicion that other factors are involved.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> The evaporative cooler is much more efficient in dry air, and also a lot less expensive to run than an air conditioner.
> However, if you are really that hot in those months, I suspect that your home is poorly oriented to the sun and/or poorly constructed. With proper N-S orientation and through ventilation, coupled with traditional massive construction and no west facing glass, you should be able to maintain comfort with no more than a tower fan. Since you rent, you are free to change your location if you can't modify the present rental or don't want to $upport an air conditioner.
> Usually, it is April and May that some people find too warm; prompting my suspicion that other factors are involved.


Thank you for your comments. Our home has E-W ventilation and we now have a screen door and a few tower fans from last summer. FYI the average highs last year were; March-81, April 85, May 86, June 83, July 79 and August 79. We are both over 60 and have lived in the air conditioned bubble of Austin Texas for the past 8 years so we do not do well with those highs. 

From everything that I have been told about landlords moving is out of the question. We have a great landlord. Everything that we have asked of him he has done. He even got and installed a black iron screen door for us. Our problem is that we are used to having a cool room when we sleep. That is why we are looking into some sort of cooling device. 

It's not that we don't want to support an air conditioner it's just that I like to know my options and we are, like many of the rest down here, on a fixed income and we'd like to keep as much of that as possible to enjoy our retirement. My wife has worked since she was 19 and I started my first company when I was 14 so we have put in our time. It's now time to relax and smell the flowers.

Again I ask, has anyone had any personal experience with the evaporative cooler in or around San Antonio Tlay?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I understand. With the E-W orientation, you will have less air movement than a N-S orientation. However, you will find that you will adapt with time. We have had experience with an evaporative cooler and we live in Chapala. It was very effective, but we found that we only used it for one unusually hot April & May. After not needing it for the last few years, we sold it recently. Shade and air movement are all we need.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> I understand. With the E-W orientation, you will have less air movement than a N-S orientation. However, you will find that you will adapt with time. We have had experience with an evaporative cooler and we live in Chapala. It was very effective, but we found that we only used it for one unusually hot April & May. After not needing it for the last few years, we sold it recently. Shade and air movement are all we need.


Thank you again for the response. I'll spend the dollars to keep the wife happy. She deserves a comfortable night sleep--after all during the day she has to put up with me 

Oh were did you buy your cooler???


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We bought ours at Home Depot, on sale at half price at the end of the 'cooling season', many years ago. You probably won't find them in stock again until spring approaches. However, we now have a Coppel department store in Chapala and I suspect they may be worth a look and an inquiry. Costco and Sam's Club are also options at the appropriate season.


----------



## alisharanderson (Nov 16, 2010)

evaporative coolers works in low-humidity areas when operating an evaporative cooler, windows are opened part way to allow warm indoor air to escape as it is replaced by cooled air. you can check cheap cooler tru ebay


----------

